# [WiP] Soon™ - Wii U "5trong R0m L0ader Now"



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Rilise is imminent. Tiems are running soon, and the new rom loader is around the corner!!

SOON™ is a new exploit for the Wii U that I have been working on for the past year, and it is finally coming to a close. I will be releasing it any day now. 

If you are wondering how exactly I did this, here is the sauces. 

*Look at the Wii U. Now look at the 3DS. *What do they have in common? or better yet, how do they differ?

Both utilize 2 different screens. Both have a similar button scheme, with each optimized to fit on their respective bodies. Both can live directly off of the e-Shop, buying full retail games at MSRP. Both have similar names to their predecessors. Both come in black. Both have mii's, and miiverse support. NNiD's are shared between systems. both have power buttons. Both have browsers. Both have shite YouTube support. Both are regularly updated. VinsCool has both consoles. Both have Zelda LE consoles. Both support illuminati b1ack mag1c. 

Gateway also supports illuminati b1ack Mag1c. So by reverse engineering Gateway, I was able to port the browser exploit to the WiiU. then to be able to seek arm9, 11, and kernal access. With kernal access, I used my iPhone6+XL to port the hack to the console, and seek *iOS*U access. and with that, I created a proper rom loader. This rom loader replaces the disc Channel. This is one flaw that I have had trouble ironing out unfortunately. Soon™er or later, it will be patched. 

I will be releasing pruf soon. pls enjay.

*FAQ:*

*Does it load ROMZ?*
yes.
*Does it load haXXX?*
Yes.

*wut FW? *
any fw before 9.2. So it will be supported until ninty finally get to the 9.2 fw. atm, they are on 5.3.2, so it shouldn't be an issue. 
*when will you release?*
Soon™
*How Cool are you?*
As cool as VinsCool 
*How soon is soon?*
within due tiems. 

Dev Team: 2Hack, VinsCool, TI4, and smeaPraisTheLord
Special mention to a lot of ppl, esp haxxors around the glube, Margen, Arno, and kev.


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2015)

which timezone is soon™?
i need to know because i want to import a wii u, and i am scared hax will make screen upside down like australian consoles got


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, migles

The  release  of  our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 should be by the
end of the week.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hi, migles
> 
> The release of our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 should be by the
> end of the week.
> ...


 
typical support, giving a generic answer to a specific question...


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, migles
The  release  of  our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 should be by the
end of the week.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## Qtis (Apr 23, 2015)

Readabilty 2/10 on Dark Theme, would not recommend mod. Need more DRM


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Readabilty 2/10 on Dark Theme, would not recommend mod. Need more DRM



9.3 Emunand support will be released in the near future.

As far as 9.3 firmware support, as indicated on our website, we want to warn our
users  *NOT* to update their sysnand to 9.3 or higher if they want to be sure to
enjoy our upcoming support!
We  are running  more  tests to verify if 9.3 firmware will be supported. But to
avoid  any bad surprise, we want to make sure you do NOT update for now until/if
we confirm that 9.3 sysnand firmware is fully compatible.

Thank you for your understanding and patience.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Readabilty 2/10 on Dark Theme, would not recommend mod. Need more DRM


I'll fix it BTW


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> snip


Yea? I am also planning on starting up my blog here on the temp  exam tomorrow morning, slacking sat, and sunday, and blog....

eventually


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea? I am also planning on starting up my blog here on the temp  exam tomorrow morning, slacking sat, and sunday, and blog....
> 
> eventually


Sounds exciting.


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hi, migles
> The release of our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 should be by the
> end of the week.
> 
> ...


 
hey support, i need to know which [insert the word "fuck" here] timezone, so i know if i need to region unlock my wee u

see picture!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

migles said:


> hey support, i need to know which [insert the word "fuck" here] timezone, so i know if i need to region unlock my wee u
> 
> see picture!
> 
> View attachment 18419


Funny  


We  are  doing  our  best  to  make the wait for 9.0/9.1/9.2 support as short as
We  take  time  because  we pride ourselves on making a good product. People who
bought  Gateway  long  time  ago still have the very best card, and never bought
anything else. No money loss, the best features and the best value.
So it takes us a little more time to release each update, but we deliver.

Unfortunately,  we  are  not  yet able to give a final date that we know we will
respect for sure.
But we are almost done, the wait won't be long.
We published a video here:

to  keep  you  waiting  and to give you an idea of the features to come while we
fine tune our final release.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Funny
> 
> 
> We  are  doing  our  best  to  make the wait for 9.0/9.1/9.2 support as short as
> ...


There is an error with the video. Can you fix it Soon™?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is an error with the video. Can you fix it Soon™?



The  release  of  our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 will be within a
few days.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The  release  of  our new firmware supporting SysNand up to 9.2 will be within a
> few days.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> ...


I asked about the video not the fucking release date.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

WiiU Hax Hypetrain !!!1!111!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I asked about the video not the fucking release date.


Funny 


We are doing our best to make the wait for 9.0/9.1/9.2 support as short as
We take time because we pride ourselves on making a good product. People who
bought Gateway long time ago still have the very best card, and never bought
anything else. No money loss, the best features and the best value.
So it takes us a little more time to release each update, but we deliver.

Unfortunately, we are not yet able to give a final date that we know we will
respect for sure.
But we are almost done, the wait won't be long.
We published a video here:

to keep you waiting and to give you an idea of the features to come while we
fine tune our final release.

mailto:[email protected]

--


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Funny
> 
> 
> We are doing our best to make the wait for 9.0/9.1/9.2 support as short as
> ...


What's with the shitty quality videos? You got to step up with the game Gateway.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What's with the shitty quality videos? You got to step up with the game Gateway.


 
too much questions interrupt the orgasm.


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

This video! Better in high quality!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> too much questions interrupt the orgasm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This video! Better in high quality!



Soccer is such an amazing sport.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18420


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> -snip-





Spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 18422


that war between me and Puppywasher thooooo


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

What kind of username is Puppywasher? It sounds sadistic.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What kind of username is Puppywasher? It sounds sadistic.


idk, he hates me. like, A LOT. Quite the salty guy.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

UPDATE:


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> idk, he hates me. like, A LOT. Quite the salty guy.


He must be a very nice guy and would be probably be a very good friend.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> UPDATE:



Omg Spoderman speaks Margenese.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

ZOMG


would you look at the time?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> ZOMG
> 
> 
> would you look at the time?
> -snip-


That clock is dope as fuck.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> That clock is dope as fuck.


So is the dude in the pic


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So is the dude in the pic


*cough* narcissism *cough*


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *cough* narcissism *cough*


pshhh Me narcissist? nevvvver.

I don't even know that dude. nope. nada. never 'erd of him


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> pshhh Me narcissist? nevvvver.
> 
> I don't even know that dude. nope. nada. never 'erd of him


 
Finally you linked the legendary thread to your sig!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

My research of GBAtemp being the Illuminati is complete. 



Spoiler: Le Proof


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Finally you linked the legendary thread to your sig!


and I wrote it weirdly :/
>in on the temp ?!

Which idiot wrote tha-oh wait. Where's TotalInsanity4 's sig, so I can copy paste his facepalm thing.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> My research of GBAtemp being the Illuminati is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great. So it will be supported in the update.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> pshhh Me narcissist? nevvvver.
> 
> I don't even know that dude. nope. nada. never 'erd of him


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> great. So it will be supported in the update.


 
Oh yeah I forgot that Gateway is also the Illuminati.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> and I wrote it weirdly :/
> >in on the temp ?!
> 
> Which idiot wrote tha-oh wait. Where's TotalInsanity4 's sig, so I can copy paste his facepalm thing.


 
Here it is:


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


I was trying to imitate the gw font


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I was trying to imitate the gw font


 
Here your meme template.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Here your meme template.


I can't make a meme of myself! That would be narcissistic  

I am not narcissistic. Not one bit. Nuh uhn. Nope Nada. Never.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I can't make a meme of myself! That would be narcissistic
> 
> I am not narcissistic. Not one bit. Nuh uhn. Nope Nada. Never.


 
VinsCool is next.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool is next.


 
I already am a meme.

VinsClones movement. Going strong since Jenuary 6 2015.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I already am a meme.
> 
> VinsClones movement. Going strong since Jenuary 6 2015.


awwww

you just reminded me of the 2hack with legs and arms avy that DeadMau5 made for me that I used. Then from there, I inverted the colors, you complained about the colors, then I made the world's first VinsClone


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> awwww
> 
> you just reminded me of the 2hack with legs and arms avy that DeadMau5 made for me that I used. Then from there, I inverted the colors, you complained about the colors, then I made the world's first VinsClone


 
Ah yeah great time!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ah yeah great time!
> 
> View attachment 18430


AWESOME! you still have it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I already am a meme.
> 
> VinsClones movement. Going strong since Jenuary 6 2015.


 


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> AWESOME! you still have it!


 
I also have almost all wave 1 clones 
But I deleted many.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> -snip-


 
I feel accomplished


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I feel accomplished


You want the template?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder who I should make a meme of next


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder who I should make a meme of next


 
Darkflare69 leaving? oh no it already is memed.

Margen liking stuff? nope already done.

2hack slacking? already done too.

Totally insane time 4? done.


I don't know


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Darkflare69 leaving? oh no it already is memed.
> 
> Margen liking stuff? nope already done.
> 
> ...


 
Arno?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Arno?


 
He has obsession with weed, snoopdog and me.

I don't know


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Spoiler











 
I've successfully displaced a game to the point where people who want to play the game need to specify what they want to play


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2Hack is running Windows 7 like a boss.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> 2Hack is running Windows 7 like a boss.


uni pc.

I do run Windows 7 at home also though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> uni pc.
> 
> I do run Windows 7 at home also though.


 
*cough* Linux is better *cough*


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *cough* Linux is better *cough*


*cough* Windows 95 is better *cough*

idc tbh, I have been running windows all my life, why change? I know my way around it just fine. Until I get 2 systems, a desktop alongside a laptop, I will remain on Windows.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Do I win?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> He has obsession with weed, snoopdog and me.
> 
> I don't know


 
I can't find a picture of red Link that looks like he is stoned.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 18435


no. because when I searched Vinscool, it instantly 'corrected' me to that weird thing, meaning you are not yet popular enough to be a correct spelling.

Also, ComeTurismO's post came ahead of your profile...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Do I win?
> 
> -snip-


No I win. I am everywhere. I even have a Wikipedia page.

*Edit: And a song written about me.  *


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I can't find a picture of red Link that looks like he is stoned.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> no. because when I searched Vinscool, it instantly 'corrected' me to that weird thing, meaning you are not yet popular enough to be a correct spelling.
> 
> Also, ComeTurismO's post came ahead of your profile...


 
Where?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


Of red link >_<


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Where?


the first hit is of cumturismo's love letter to you/


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> the first hit is of cumturismo's love letter to you/


 
??? where


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> *cough* Windows 95 is better *cough*
> 
> idc tbh, I have been running windows all my life, why change? I know my way around it just fine. Until I get 2 systems, a desktop alongside a laptop, I will remain on Windows.


 
I actually have a duel boot PC running Linux Mint and Windows 8.1 lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Of red link >_<


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Of red link >_<













VinsCool said:


> ??? where


In the fricken screenshot you posted >.>


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> In the fricken screenshot you posted >.>


 
I don't see it


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


Fuck it. I am not doing it.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't see it


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> -snip-


 
That circle doe.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Hey Vinny.


umm

that pic was ripped from the one Vinny posted. That's not my name lol. That is the true name of our lord and saviour, bringer of the the bullshit; VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> snip


 
I still don't see it


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> umm
> 
> that pic was ripped from the one Vinny posted. That's not my name lol. That is the true name of our lord and saviour, bringer of the the bullshit; VinsCool


 
Stop putting words in my mouth 2Hack.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I still don't see it


bruh......................................................................................................

cba to go deeper and enhance.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> bruh......................................................................................................
> 
> cba to go deeper and enhance.


 
this broken tag is nowhere to be seen


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> this broken tag is nowhere to be seen








???? SHALL I SUMMON PagaN TO COME ENLIGHTEN YOU?????!!!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> ???? SHALL I SUMMON PagaN TO COME ENLIGHTEN YOU?????!!!!!


 
the tag is not broken


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> no. because when I searched Vinscool, it instantly 'corrected' me to that weird thing, meaning you are not yet popular enough to be a correct spelling.
> 
> Also, ComeTurismO's post came ahead of your profile...


I never said it was broken, I said cum to rice mo 's love letter came ahead of yours


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I never said it was broken, I said cum to rice mo 's love letter came ahead of yours


 
And what do you mean?

Sorry I don't understant what you try to tell me


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And what do you mean?
> 
> Sorry I don't understant what you try to tell me


My last shot at explaining. If this is bait, then I took it 

>vins, _shows list of what his search results are_ do I win?
>2hack: no, cuz your name is not considered proper spelling, and cuz cometurismo's post is listed higher than your profile
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic
>wut?
>pic
>wut
>pic


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

I STILL DON'T GET IT!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I STILL DON'T GET IT!


Me neither, but I fixed the picture for 2Hack.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Me neither, but I fixed the picture for 2Hack. View attachment 18440


 
BUT I DID!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

.....OOOOOH I see what you meant!




I feel stupid now


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> .....OOOOOH I see what you meant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know that there is an edit button?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know there is an edit button?


 
Yeah I know. I am so stupid I forgot to edit.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I know. I am so stupid I forgot to edit.


 
Oh


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Oh


 
Eh



Spoiler: Drunk a bit?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just stole some of Arno's weed.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> No, I just stole some of Anro's weed. View attachment 18441


 
Hahahahahah! OMG I laughed lauder than expected


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hahahahahah! OMG I laughed lauder than expected


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool, stop liking your own posts.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> -snip-


 
This is getting worse:



Spoiler: Ethylic Coma?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is getting worse:-snip-


I'm more like this.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> More like this. View attachment 18442


 
That would be Arno.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That would be Arno.


 
Remember I stole "some" of his weed.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

F*ck you Cherry Pie for stealing my weed and making weed gay.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey....


Guys.....


Release is imminent. 

Cums with wed 4 evry1. Jus enjoy soon™


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> F*ck you Cherry Pie for stealing my weed and making weed gay.


 
You made weed gay even before I stole it. There is always meth.


Spoiler: Even If This Is The Outcome








*Edit: If you show me how I can fuck myself, I will try.*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hey....
> 
> 
> Guys.....
> ...


I totally forgot about the topic of this thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I totally forgot about the topic of this thread.


 
This is the #HypeTrainEffect


Offtopic and shit posting bruh


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is the #HypeTrainEffect
> 
> 
> Offtopic and shit posting bruh


 
I bet that Gateway hype thread was like that.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I bet that Gateway hype thread was like that.


 
OOOOH sure it was! 1254 pages of bullshit.
Remember 2Hack ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> OOOOH sure it was! 1254 pages of bullshit.
> Remember 2Hack ?


 
Yeah, the Bearer of Bullshit.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

"Damn Bullshit Bearer!"

Got the reference?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> OOOOH sure it was! 1254 pages of bullshit.
> Remember 2Hack ?


How could I forget? I was reading it today. 

Piracy debates, world politics, euro politics, hell, even porn

What a thread. There was never a thread as legendary :3


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

#2hackPredictions


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "Damn Bullshit Bearer!"
> 
> Got the reference?


 
Yes lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> #2hackPredictions


 
Arno is going to spam your ass.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Arno is going to spam your ass.


Vins have mercy


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Vins have mercy


 Are you thinking of something else?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

#ArnoSmokeWeedEveryday
#VinsCoolIsDrunk


That made sens!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #ArnoSmokeWeedEveryday
> #VinsCoolIsDrunk
> 
> 
> That made sens!


 
*sense


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *sense


 

 I tried. Sometime there are words I don't know how to write properly.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I tried. Sometime there are words I don't know how to write properly.


It iz ok


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

How do I have more likes than Arno?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> How do I have more likes than Arno?


 
Because of me 


/offtopic
2Hack, I google translated our EOF posts to french, damn it is fucking hillarous to read! Google fucked the entire translation so badly it is good


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> How do I have more likes than Arno?


I had over 500 yesterday until VinsCool cleaned his profile. I srill have a better ratio tho


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Because of me


 And Margen67. Oh yeah you are the same person.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> And Margen67. Oh yeah you are th same person.


 
#IlluminatiConfirmed

2Hack add this shit to your sig bruh.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I had over 500 yesterday until VinsCool cleaned his profile. I srill have a better ratio tho


Sure you do


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #IlluminatiConfirmed
> 
> 2Hack add this shit to your sig bruh.




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Because of me
> 
> 
> /offtopic
> 2Hack, I google translated our EOF posts to french, damn it is fucking hillarous to read! Google fucked the entire translation so badly it is good


Look below. 


VinsCool said:


> #IlluminatiConfirmed
> 
> 2Hack add this shit to your sig bruh.


Soon™


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey... Ppl. We hav announcement. 

Melon__Bread is finally smiling 
Relis will be soon™


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Sure you do


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> View attachment 18448


 
meh. 238 in 4 hours or 507 in 7 hours is better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> and I wrote it weirdly :/
> >in on the temp ?!
> 
> Which idiot wrote tha-oh wait. Where's TotalInsanity4 's sig, so I can copy paste his facepalm thing.


 
Yooooooo


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> View attachment 18448


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yooooooo


Doing that LSD?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yooooooo


Yay! You're finally here. 

Now y'all can help me forget about how fucked I am for my exam tomorrow


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

After 2Hack you're next TotalInsanity4
TotalInsanity4 is love, TotalInsanity4 is life.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yay! You're finally here.
> 
> Now y'all can help me forget about how fucked I am for my exam tomorrow


I can make your alerts more fucked up than yo' exams


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yay! You're finally here.
> 
> Now y'all can help me forget about how fucked I am for my exam tomorrow


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> After 2Hack you're next TotalInsanity4
> TotalInsanity4 is love, TotalInsanity4 is life.


You know, we should all team up together and nuke Arno one day. 

Like, demolish him. 

To the point where we could qualify for warnings.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> View attachment 18450


http://i.imgur.com/28THDXE.gif


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know, we should all team up together and nuke Arno one day.
> 
> Like, demolish him.
> 
> To the point where we could qualify for warnings.


How many megatons do you want the nuke to be?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> How many megatons do you want the nukes to be?


More than 1.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> More than 1.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

You can't nuke me, that would just make my weed burn up and make me happy


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


You are mew


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> You are mew


No I'm Mewtwo


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


I fucking love Vegeta, full homo. Vegeta always gets likes from me <3


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> No I'm Mewtwo


 
But I'm Mewthree. So there.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But I'm Mewthree. So there.


You not just crazy, you insane. You are totally Mew 4


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But I'm Mewthree. So there.


I'm Mewfive.


Spoiler: I'm Legit as Fuck


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm Mewfive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm Legit as Fuck


 
"I didn't know I needed this until now"(TM)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "I didn't know I needed this until now"(TM)


You're welcome.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're welcome.


You know, vins has called you cream pie so many tiems™, that's how I read your name now... 

So you are now the legendary cream pie


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know, vins has called you cream pie so many tiems™, that's how I read your name now...
> 
> So you are now the legendary cream pie


You will always be the legendary 2Slack


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh no. Margen67 awoke from his hibernation sleep.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You will always be the legendary 2Slack


 
how are you still using default theme? this white is so high it burns eyes.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 Begins
Coming SOON™ to theathers


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> how are you still using default theme? this white is so high it burns eyes.


And my weed


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> how are you still using default theme? this white is so high it burns eyes.


 




Even though that I don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

What happens to us when VinsCool dies? Do we die as well since we're her his personalities?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Margen67 Begins
> Coming SOON™ to theathers


Theather?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> What happens to us when VinsCool dies? Do we die as well since we're her his personalities?


 
That would be kind of a horrifying bit of news. VinsCool, you're a living voodoo doll. Don't do anything stupid or we'll all feel it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Theather?


 
Theatre


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Theatre


I know, in just messing with him


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That would be kind of a horrifying bit of news. VinsCool, you're a living voodoo doll. Don't do anything stupid or we'll all feel it


When he gets high, we all get high


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> When he gets high, we all get high


 
Euphoric


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> When he gets high, we all get high


Isn't Arno always high?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Crap, i meant to say theater


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Isn't Arno always high?


VinsCool was talking about himself


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> VinsCool was talking about himself


I know lol


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Euphoric


*tips fedora*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> *tips fedora*


Did you just like every post in this thread?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did you just like every post in this thread?


 
I believe so


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

omg dont relees tihs ull instantly kill the wiiu thus causing a domino effect in which
nintendo dies
fans go mad and light up buildings
eventually they will manage to hack into goverment computers and send missiles throught the world
and then the earth will finally blow up
u wouldnt want that would u
just add drm dont release any of the source and make it only run homebrew


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I believe so


He must have a life.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> omg dont relees tihs ull instantly kill the wiiu thus causing a domino effect in which
> nintendo dies
> fans go mad and light up buildings
> eventually they will manage to hack into goverment computers and send missiles throught the world
> ...


English Margen67. Not Margenese.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> He must have a life.


Like script liked all posts in thread

Time spent:4:20.69
Total posts: 183


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Like script liked all posts in thread
> 
> Time spent:4:20.69
> Total posts: 183


Now like all posts in that Gateway Hype Thread


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Now like all posts in that Gateway Hype Thread


 
He'll look this when he is done:


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> English Margen67. Not Margenese.


I'll tell it as a story.

"Don't release this! Do you realize what will happen!?", cried out the butthurt Nintendo fan.
"First, Nintendo will die, and fans will go mad and light up buildings with flamethrowers while screaming to the top of their lungs, "WHY DID YOU DO THIS 2HACK?!"
Then, they'll eventually hack into government computers and launch missiles all around the world.
And eventually, the world as we know it will end.
You wouldn't want that, now, would you, 2Hack? 
Just add DRM, don't release any of the source, and only let it run homebrew!", begged the butthurt Nintendo fan...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I'll tell it as a story.
> 
> "Don't release this! Do you realize what will happen!?", cried out the butthurt Nintendo fan.
> "First, Nintendo will die, and fans will go mad and light up buildings with flamethrowers while screaming to the top of their lungs, "WHY DID YOU DO THIS 2HACK?!"
> ...


 
It's better than Shakespeare.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I'll tell it as a story.
> 
> "Don't release this! Do you realize what will happen!?", cried out the butthurt Nintendo fan.
> "First, Nintendo will die, and fans will go mad and light up buildings with flamethrowers while screaming to the top of their lungs, "WHY DID YOU DO THIS 2HACK?!"
> ...


Where is the smiley face?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Where is the smiley face?


 
It didn't translate


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It didn't translate


 
Google translate sucks ass.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It didn't translate


That's like saying I can't hug a French chick because of language barriers.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's like saying I can't hug a French chick because of language barriers.


 
I mean, she might think you're trying to kidnap her. From my perspective that's still valid XD


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, she might think you're trying to kidnap her. From my perspective that's still valid XD


Stop! No! 0k... You win. 

But

Ahhhrrgg. 

But je parle fracais!!! 


Fuck her... If she thinks I'm kidnapping her, that's her problem. She goin get hugged, whether she likes it or not


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's like saying I can't hug a French chick because of language barriers.


 
I had to.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Google translate sucks ass.


fixed
v2.1 is coming Around The Corner Soonly(tm)


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I had to.View attachment 18456


I thought that was an umbrella


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=19&v=n7O26OA-Ink

UPDATE


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=19&v=n7O26OA-Ink
> 
> UPDATE


Spoderman speaks Margenese!


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

whoa guys, i woke up from yesterday, and this thread got 10+ pages..... i cant keep up...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> whoa guys, i woke up from yesterday, and this thread got 10+ pages..... i cant keep up...


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> whoa guys, i woke up from yesterday, and this thread got 10+ pages..... i cant keep up...


The old thread would get 20 per night. And I read the ALL 

Except maybe 100ish pages.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Why?!?!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why?!?!
> View attachment 18460


Be happy it doesn't say

ArnoDorian posted on your profile


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why?!?!
> View attachment 18460


VinsCool is Margen67 and vice versa also pls join us in destroying TotalInsanity4's profile


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Be happy it doesn't say
> 
> ArnoDorian posted on your profile


He spammed my profile page :/


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> VinsCool is Margen67 and vice versa also pls join us in destroying TotalInsanity4's profile


I accept your offer.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> He spammed my profile page :/


thanks for telling me.

ARNO, WHY YOU NO TELL ME! WE COULD HAVE DONE IT TOGETHER!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Be happy it doesn't say
> 
> ArnoDorian posted on your profile


Thanks for spamming me  2Slack


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Thanks for spamming me 2Slack


Ohh, creative


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ohh, creative


I bet he wants more spam as presents, this time in inbox


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

You guys are lucky that I'm at school. I have a free period later doe.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I bet he wants more spam as presents, this time in inbox


Weegee is already occupying his inbox and outbox


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a free period now


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have a free period now


Great. Weegee will join you now.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Great. Weegee will join you now.


Ok


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm literally spamming  2Slack.


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

i would ask a script to click on every like on a page (like this one: https://imgur.com/a/2syPU  )
but i think this gone to far and i am kinda tired of gbatemp being a jungle lately. no offence guys, its kinda funny but in the end we are just wasting gbatemp resources, and this jokes are only funny in a short time, because when this is over, gbatemp will just be flooded of trash :/


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> i would ask a script to click on every like on a page (like this one: https://imgur.com/a/2syPU )
> but i think this gone to far and i am kinda tired of gbatemp being a jungle lately. no offence guys, its kinda funny but in the end we are just wasting gbatemp resources, and this jokes are only funny in a short time, because when this is over, gbatemp will just be flooded of trash :/


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> i would ask a script to click on every like on a page (like this one: https://imgur.com/a/2syPU )
> but i think this gone to far and i am kinda tired of gbatemp being a jungle lately. no offence guys, its kinda funny but in the end we are just wasting gbatemp resources, and this jokes are only funny in a short time, because when this is over, gbatemp will just be flooded of trash :/


trash includes drm and ap right :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


I just realized that this gif I posted earlier looks like Hitler.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2015)

I nicknamed my Slaking to  2Slack in Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I nicknamed my Slaking to 2Slack in Pokemon Emerald.


 
y u so meen? I didn't slack today.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> y u so meen? I didn't slack today.


You made people believe that you are not a slacker.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool and Margen67 are definately the same person.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool and Margen67 are definately the same person.


 
Vins wasn't always like this. He used to be more reserved in his likes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool, is this you? 



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Vins wasn't always like this. He used to be more reserved in his likes.


Maybe Margen hacked him


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool, is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
nah. vins has a job. He's a cool dude.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool, is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Nope. my most recent pic is on the "post the temper pic" thread.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> nah. vins has a job. He's a cool dude.


More like this?


Spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Nope. my most recent pic is on the "post the temper pic" thread.


 
I might join in that thread...


sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon(tm)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Nope. my most recent pic is on the "post the temper pic" thread.


Mmmmm some new fapping material.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I might join in that thread...
> 
> 
> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon(tm)


lol me 2


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> More like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
that guy looks so... genuine. 


Nah, he looks like this : 



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> that guy looks so... genuine.
> 
> 
> Nah, he looks like this :
> ...


More like this 


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool, your rape face is fly.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool, you're becoming a new meme.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler: This Shit is Golden



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 VinsCool 2Hack Margen67 ArnoDorian TotalInsanity4 check this shit out.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 easy to fap, would recommend


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 10/10 easy to fap, would recommend


 Yeah I'm canceling my Platinum Membership to PornHub.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Yeah I'm canceling my Platinum Membership to PornHub.


 
Why wasting money? Beeg is free and no membership is required *cough*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why wasting money? Beeg is free and no membership is required *cough*


 
You actually think I watch porn? I just fap to your pictures everyday.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You actually think I watch porn? I just fap to your pictures everyday.


Why the fuck do you fap to your own pictures?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Why the fuck do you fap to your own pictures?


Because I'm a narcissist.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Because I'm a narcissist.


Yea! You are! 


Not me >.>


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea! You are!
> 
> 
> Not me >.>


We both are  2Slack.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: This Shit is Golden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude no


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dude no


You'll be the first one.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Of course it isn't.


Wut?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Wut?


Stop putting words in my mouth 2Slack.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Mad gay


Aren't we all?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Mad gay


 
This is the most blatant oxymoron I've seen in a while XD


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This is the most blatant oxymoron I've seen in a while XD


The best part about it?



It is mad gay


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The best part about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is mad gay


 
Well you're not _wrong_


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well you're not _wrong_


Or is he?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Or is he?


 
Dun dun DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dun dun DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dude this is legit:


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dude this is legit:



Not as legit as this.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not as legit as this.


 
Lulz I've seen these

This out-legits that though:


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Lulz I've seen these
> 
> This out-legits that though:



Such great acting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Such great acting.


 
Actually, all things considered, they did pretty well for what they had.

Now don't get me wrong, the plot and costuming sucked ass and it was almost laughably terrible, but if you don't think about it as being tied to the actual Super Mario franchise it's actually a decent Sci-Fi movie


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually, all things considered, they did pretty well for what they had.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the plot and costuming sucked ass and it was almost laughably terrible, but if you don't think about it as being tied to the actual Super Mario franchise it's actually a decent Sci-Fi movie


Still better a love story than Twilight.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually, all things considered, they did pretty well for what they had.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the plot and costuming sucked ass and it was almost laughably terrible, but if you don't think about it as being tied to the actual Super Mario franchise it's actually a decent Sci-Fi movie


 
I loved it in the same way I love ShaoLin soccer. It's stupid funny.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I loved it in the same way I love ShaoLin soccer. It's stupid funny.


 
^^ This man gets it. It's just so bad it's good XD

Anyway, I guess the company that produced it went bankrupt or something, so if you want to watch it the entire movie is in that YouTube link to legally (I think??) watch


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ^^ This man gets it. It's just so bad it's good XD
> 
> Anyway, I guess the company that produced it went bankrupt or something, so if you want to watch it the entire movie is in that YouTube link to legally (I think??) watch


hey just bcuz the company is ded doesnt mean that pirating the movie isnt wrong
you could kill the company
again


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> hey just bcuz the company is ded doesnt mean that pirating the movie isnt wrong
> you could kill the company
> again


 
Well I mean nobody owns the license anymore soooooooo XD


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well I mean nobody owns the license anymore soooooooo XD


if it hurts my fragile ap butt it is wrong


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Such great acting.


 
What the fuck is this mess? There's a fan made Mario serie named "Mario Warfare" which has slighty better actors xD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck is this mess? There's a fan made Mario serie named "Mario Warfare" which has slighty better actors xD


 
Meh, I hated Mario Warfare. It just had a really stale and filler-y plot (I'm looking at you Donkey Kong episode)

"The Super Koopa Cousins!"


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Meh, I hated Mario Warfare. It just had a really stale and filler-y plot (I'm looking at you Donkey Kong episode)


 
Still better than most Fan Made Mario having real actors. 
Oh and the Smash Club episode was my favorite


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Still better than most Fan Made Mario having real actors.
> Oh and the Smash Club episode was my favorite


 
This is true!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Shouldn't you guys be sleeping?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Shouldn't you guys be sleeping?


 
Soon(tm)


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Soon(tm)


My bed is Just Around The Corner(tm)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Shouldn't you guys be sleeping?


They never sleep.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck is this mess? There's a fan made Mario serie named "Mario Warfare" which has slighty better actors xD


Give me those fucking nodes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2015)

2Hack I figured out what I have on my computer. It's not Conduit, but it's _very_ similar, to the point that the steps to remove it will actually remove Conduit as well, so maybe that will help you with your troubles?
http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-safesear-ch-virus/


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> 2Hack I figured out what I have on my computer. It's not Conduit, but it's _very_ similar, to the point that the steps to remove it will actually remove Conduit as well, so maybe that will help you with your troubles?
> http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-safesear-ch-virus/



I think I actually eradicated it with malewarebytes, and then uninstalling some plugins in addition to the programs I deleted before. Haven't seen anything from it lately and my latest scan came clean. 

Thanks though


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

oops, I think it is back? I reset the PC and had to delete the extension once more x.x

I'll try again


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> oops, I think it is back? I reset the PC and had to delete the extension once more x.x
> 
> I'll try again


 
Yeah, that's why all the steps were required  Even though it's only partially working for me. I'm going to try to clean install Chrome since it's the only program that still seems to be infected


----------



## Vipera (Apr 29, 2015)

5trong 6me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Vipera said:


> 5trong 6me


 
3spooky5u m9. Get it 3gether scrub


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

This brings back memories.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> This brings back memories.


I love you


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I love you


I love you too bby


----------

